# Re: Military Memories (was 3 Mech CDO, Bobby Cox, putties,



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Sat, 18 Mar 2000 07:46:08 -0500*
Oh, yes, instructing drill by squads remains the only way to do it. 
I think the biggest problem some soldiers have learning drill is that while
walking is simple, walking while thinking about it can be disconcerting.
And the more "squads" there are to think about, while worrying about the
instructors reaction to error, only creates greater stress. 
And those drill instructors who can enliven a drill lesson with verbal
incentive without insult or harassment still exist also. I don‘t know if
they can ever achieve the level of those masters you speak of, a few of
whom I had the privilege to see and occasionally hear first hand as a
young officer. But that is not a result of NCO quality, merely the expected
result of comparatively less time spent square-bashing.
"I left you in this position ..."
Mike
At 06:53 AM 3/18/00 -0500, you wrote:
>Do they still instruct drill by the numbers?
>
>I recall while on a Jnr NCO Course, the Platoon Sgt, a member of the RHR
>Black Watch who happened to be from Scotland used to make  disparaging
>remarks about the quality of performance etc.  Typical were "You there, you
>in the Provost Corps.  If ya dinay smarten up you‘ll be marching down the
>road with your barrack box under your  $$ arm."  This of course would
>cause a ripple of smiles and smirks among those on parade which of course
>provided  more targets for the Sgt to admonish.
>
>Why was it that I always seemed to be behind a fellow that when doing drill
>bey the numbers, would always seem to have the wrong arm forward on the
>movement eg left foot and left leg.  Very disconcerting.
>
>Regards
>
>Larry MacDonald
>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Michael O‘Leary
>> Sent: March 17, 2000 10:21 PM
>> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> Subject: 3 Mech CDO, Bobby Cox, putties, etc.
>>
>>
>> Gentlemen,
>> on behalf of the more junior readers of this list, I‘d like
>> to thank you
>> all for sharing these memories with us. And encourage you to provide more
>> anecdotes and tales as you see fit.
>> A country‘s military history may be a list of battles and
>> wars, but the
>> history of a unit or Corps is the collective story of the men and
>> women who
>> filled the ranks from Pte to CO. This is the aspect most often forgotten
>> when Regimental histories are compiled or annual historical
>> reports written.
>>
>> Pro Patria
>>
>> Mike
>>
>>
>> At 09:19 PM 3/17/00 -0500, you wrote:
>> >An excellent tribute.  It is stories like this that remind we
>> used to have
>> >seniors and peers that could cause a real impact on our lives in
>> the forces.
>> >An enjoyable read.
>> >
>> >Regards
>> >
>> >Larry MacDonald
>> >
>> >> -----Original Message-----
>> >> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> >> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of dave
>> >> Subject: 3 Mech CDO  Bobby Cox
>> >>
>> >> William Anderson,
>> >>
>> >>     I worked in the Int Section of 3 Mech at the time. I
>> recall RSM Cox so
>> >> very well. Moving to Baden we presented quite an oddity for the
>> >> "Blue Jobs."
>> >> Snr NCO‘s carrying canes and of course our very controversial
>> dress. Danny
>> >> was the first RSM of the unit and bound to make us look
>> distinguished. I
>> >> recall him canvassing all the base supply sections in Canada and
>> >> rounding up
>> >> all the lime green dress shirts he could find. The ones we
>> wore with BD.
>> >> It was these lime green shirts, bush pants with combat boots
>> and of course
>> >> our maroon berets. He even went as far as to draft up 3Mech
>> CDO specific
>> >> dress instructions that were unique to the army. One such
>> >> regulation was the
>> >> carrying of swords for himself and the DSM. I can‘t remember if
>> >> that carried
>> >> over to CSM‘s or not. Anyway, it created quite a spectacle on
>> an air force
>> >> base. The base paper there, "Der Kanadier" had a field day
>> poking fun at
>> >> their new lodgers. I felt the carrying of swords went just tad
>> too far in
>> >> garrison. Well, one day during a very quiet time during lunch hour I
>> >> happened back to Bn HQ. The RSM‘s office and DSM‘s offices were only
>> >> seperated by a partition that didn‘t even reach the ceiling.
>> My office was
>> >> directly across the hall. Going in I noticed the DSM - MWO
>> Brindle sitting
>> >> at his desk having a coffee. He and I used to talk casually when
>> >> alone so I
>> >> stolled on in to say hi. I mention the sword thing and how the
>> air force
>> >> guys were having a good laugh about it. He wasn‘t saying much
>> back but was
>> >> raising his eyebrows. I didn‘t catch on in time for I went
>> further to ask
>> >> if, "The Count of Monte Cristo" was having any second thoughts
>> about it?
>> >> Just as he buried his face in his hands a bellow came from
>> next door...W
>> >> ILLARRRRD! Get your slack little ***  in here. OH, OH! RSM Cox had
>> >> heard the
>> >> whole thing. The DSM just raised his hands upward and pursed
>> his lips in a
>> >> sympathetic grin. For about the next ten or fifeteen minutes I was most
>> >> spectacularly reamed out and had the riot act read to me. During
>> >> all this he
>> >> was so mad he was smirking and trembling with rage at the same
>> >> time. I have
>> >> other stories about Danny sure to cause many smiles. One thought
>> >> however is,
>> >> CWO Danny Cox was a good man, patriotic, loyal, and a real
>> >> "Regimental Joe."
>> >> I‘m sure the time I had around him helped make me a better soldier.
>> >>
>> >> Pro Patria
>> >>
>> >> Dave Willard
>>
>>
>>
>>
>> Michael O‘Leary
>>
>> Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
>>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
>>
>> Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
>> Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Carl Dinsdale <joscol@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Sat, 18 Mar 2000 15:43:32 -0600*
Larry,
I got out in ‘95, but they were still instructing drill "by the numbers" then.
At least they were on the 1 RCR parade square.
Pro Patria
Carl
Larry MacDonald wrote:
> Do they still instruct drill by the numbers?
>
> I recall while on a Jnr NCO Course, the Platoon Sgt, a member of the RHR
> Black Watch who happened to be from Scotland used to make  disparaging
> remarks about the quality of performance etc.  Typical were "You there, you
> in the Provost Corps.  If ya dinay smarten up you‘ll be marching down the
> road with your barrack box under your  $$ arm."  This of course would
> cause a ripple of smiles and smirks among those on parade which of course
> provided  more targets for the Sgt to admonish.
>
> Why was it that I always seemed to be behind a fellow that when doing drill
> bey the numbers, would always seem to have the wrong arm forward on the
> movement eg left foot and left leg.  Very disconcerting.
>
> Regards
>
> Larry MacDonald
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Michael O‘Leary
> > Sent: March 17, 2000 10:21 PM
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject: 3 Mech CDO, Bobby Cox, putties, etc.
> >
> >
> > Gentlemen,
> >       on behalf of the more junior readers of this list, I‘d like
> > to thank you
> > all for sharing these memories with us. And encourage you to provide more
> > anecdotes and tales as you see fit.
> >       A country‘s military history may be a list of battles and
> > wars, but the
> > history of a unit or Corps is the collective story of the men and
> > women who
> > filled the ranks from Pte to CO. This is the aspect most often forgotten
> > when Regimental histories are compiled or annual historical
> > reports written.
> >
> > Pro Patria
> >
> > Mike
> >
> >
> > At 09:19 PM 3/17/00 -0500, you wrote:
> > >An excellent tribute.  It is stories like this that remind we
> > used to have
> > >seniors and peers that could cause a real impact on our lives in
> > the forces.
> > >An enjoyable read.
> > >
> > >Regards
> > >
> > >Larry MacDonald
> > >
> > >> -----Original Message-----
> > >> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of dave
> > >> Subject: 3 Mech CDO  Bobby Cox
> > >>
> > >> William Anderson,
> > >>
> > >>     I worked in the Int Section of 3 Mech at the time. I
> > recall RSM Cox so
> > >> very well. Moving to Baden we presented quite an oddity for the
> > >> "Blue Jobs."
> > >> Snr NCO‘s carrying canes and of course our very controversial
> > dress. Danny
> > >> was the first RSM of the unit and bound to make us look
> > distinguished. I
> > >> recall him canvassing all the base supply sections in Canada and
> > >> rounding up
> > >> all the lime green dress shirts he could find. The ones we
> > wore with BD.
> > >> It was these lime green shirts, bush pants with combat boots
> > and of course
> > >> our maroon berets. He even went as far as to draft up 3Mech
> > CDO specific
> > >> dress instructions that were unique to the army. One such
> > >> regulation was the
> > >> carrying of swords for himself and the DSM. I can‘t remember if
> > >> that carried
> > >> over to CSM‘s or not. Anyway, it created quite a spectacle on
> > an air force
> > >> base. The base paper there, "Der Kanadier" had a field day
> > poking fun at
> > >> their new lodgers. I felt the carrying of swords went just tad
> > too far in
> > >> garrison. Well, one day during a very quiet time during lunch hour I
> > >> happened back to Bn HQ. The RSM‘s office and DSM‘s offices were only
> > >> seperated by a partition that didn‘t even reach the ceiling.
> > My office was
> > >> directly across the hall. Going in I noticed the DSM - MWO
> > Brindle sitting
> > >> at his desk having a coffee. He and I used to talk casually when
> > >> alone so I
> > >> stolled on in to say hi. I mention the sword thing and how the
> > air force
> > >> guys were having a good laugh about it. He wasn‘t saying much
> > back but was
> > >> raising his eyebrows. I didn‘t catch on in time for I went
> > further to ask
> > >> if, "The Count of Monte Cristo" was having any second thoughts
> > about it?
> > >> Just as he buried his face in his hands a bellow came from
> > next door...W
> > >> ILLARRRRD! Get your slack little ***  in here. OH, OH! RSM Cox had
> > >> heard the
> > >> whole thing. The DSM just raised his hands upward and pursed
> > his lips in a
> > >> sympathetic grin. For about the next ten or fifeteen minutes I was most
> > >> spectacularly reamed out and had the riot act read to me. During
> > >> all this he
> > >> was so mad he was smirking and trembling with rage at the same
> > >> time. I have
> > >> other stories about Danny sure to cause many smiles. One thought
> > >> however is,
> > >> CWO Danny Cox was a good man, patriotic, loyal, and a real
> > >> "Regimental Joe."
> > >> I‘m sure the time I had around him helped make me a better soldier.
> > >>
> > >> Pro Patria
> > >>
> > >> Dave Willard
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > Michael O‘Leary
> >
> > Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
> >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> >
> > Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
> > Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Carl Dinsdale <joscol@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Sat, 18 Mar 2000 15:59:55 -0600*
Gents,
This talk of drill has me recalling how hard it was to unlearn infantry foot
drill and learn dismounted calvary foot drill a la RCMP. Due to my military
experience, my troop in Depot elected me the Right Marker, or in mil-speak, the
course senior. I was tasked with marching the troop around Depot, calling the
appropriate drill commands. I took to the task easily, but I could not shake my
previous drill "voice". I would draw out some of the commands with a little
flourish, as I was taught on my ISCC. I thought  it was drill with some style,
unfortunately my Mountie drill instructor did not agree. It seemed every time I
called the troop to attention, he was there, reminding me in colorful ways that I
was no longer a grunt. Of course you can‘t take the grunt out of me, so I
improvised and managed to develop quick commands that kept me out of the ****e.
Until graduation day that is, where on morning parade I called the troop to
attention with some drawn out "style" that would have made RSM Frasier proud. The
drill cadre didn‘t know whether to **** or go blind, but either way I just smiled
and marched them out.
P.S. - They also teach drill by squads in the Mounties and it works just as well
there as it did in  the CF.
Pro Patria
Carl
Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> Oh, yes, instructing drill by squads remains the only way to do it.
>
> I think the biggest problem some soldiers have learning drill is that while
> walking is simple, walking while thinking about it can be disconcerting.
> And the more "squads" there are to think about, while worrying about the
> instructors reaction to error, only creates greater stress.
>
> And those drill instructors who can enliven a drill lesson with verbal
> incentive without insult or harassment still exist also. I don‘t know if
> they can ever achieve the level of those masters you speak of, a few of
> whom I had the privilege to see and occasionally hear first hand as a
> young officer. But that is not a result of NCO quality, merely the expected
> result of comparatively less time spent square-bashing.
>
> "I left you in this position ..."
>
> Mike
>
> At 06:53 AM 3/18/00 -0500, you wrote:
> >Do they still instruct drill by the numbers?
> >
> >I recall while on a Jnr NCO Course, the Platoon Sgt, a member of the RHR
> >Black Watch who happened to be from Scotland used to make  disparaging
> >remarks about the quality of performance etc.  Typical were "You there, you
> >in the Provost Corps.  If ya dinay smarten up you‘ll be marching down the
> >road with your barrack box under your  $$ arm."  This of course would
> >cause a ripple of smiles and smirks among those on parade which of course
> >provided  more targets for the Sgt to admonish.
> >
> >Why was it that I always seemed to be behind a fellow that when doing drill
> >bey the numbers, would always seem to have the wrong arm forward on the
> >movement eg left foot and left leg.  Very disconcerting.
> >
> >Regards
> >
> >Larry MacDonald
> >
> >> -----Original Message-----
> >> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Michael O‘Leary
> >> Sent: March 17, 2000 10:21 PM
> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >> Subject: 3 Mech CDO, Bobby Cox, putties, etc.
> >>
> >>
> >> Gentlemen,
> >>      on behalf of the more junior readers of this list, I‘d like
> >> to thank you
> >> all for sharing these memories with us. And encourage you to provide more
> >> anecdotes and tales as you see fit.
> >>      A country‘s military history may be a list of battles and
> >> wars, but the
> >> history of a unit or Corps is the collective story of the men and
> >> women who
> >> filled the ranks from Pte to CO. This is the aspect most often forgotten
> >> when Regimental histories are compiled or annual historical
> >> reports written.
> >>
> >> Pro Patria
> >>
> >> Mike
> >>
> >>
> >> At 09:19 PM 3/17/00 -0500, you wrote:
> >> >An excellent tribute.  It is stories like this that remind we
> >> used to have
> >> >seniors and peers that could cause a real impact on our lives in
> >> the forces.
> >> >An enjoyable read.
> >> >
> >> >Regards
> >> >
> >> >Larry MacDonald
> >> >
> >> >> -----Original Message-----
> >> >> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >> >> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of dave
> >> >> Subject: 3 Mech CDO  Bobby Cox
> >> >>
> >> >> William Anderson,
> >> >>
> >> >>     I worked in the Int Section of 3 Mech at the time. I
> >> recall RSM Cox so
> >> >> very well. Moving to Baden we presented quite an oddity for the
> >> >> "Blue Jobs."
> >> >> Snr NCO‘s carrying canes and of course our very controversial
> >> dress. Danny
> >> >> was the first RSM of the unit and bound to make us look
> >> distinguished. I
> >> >> recall him canvassing all the base supply sections in Canada and
> >> >> rounding up
> >> >> all the lime green dress shirts he could find. The ones we
> >> wore with BD.
> >> >> It was these lime green shirts, bush pants with combat boots
> >> and of course
> >> >> our maroon berets. He even went as far as to draft up 3Mech
> >> CDO specific
> >> >> dress instructions that were unique to the army. One such
> >> >> regulation was the
> >> >> carrying of swords for himself and the DSM. I can‘t remember if
> >> >> that carried
> >> >> over to CSM‘s or not. Anyway, it created quite a spectacle on
> >> an air force
> >> >> base. The base paper there, "Der Kanadier" had a field day
> >> poking fun at
> >> >> their new lodgers. I felt the carrying of swords went just tad
> >> too far in
> >> >> garrison. Well, one day during a very quiet time during lunch hour I
> >> >> happened back to Bn HQ. The RSM‘s office and DSM‘s offices were only
> >> >> seperated by a partition that didn‘t even reach the ceiling.
> >> My office was
> >> >> directly across the hall. Going in I noticed the DSM - MWO
> >> Brindle sitting
> >> >> at his desk having a coffee. He and I used to talk casually when
> >> >> alone so I
> >> >> stolled on in to say hi. I mention the sword thing and how the
> >> air force
> >> >> guys were having a good laugh about it. He wasn‘t saying much
> >> back but was
> >> >> raising his eyebrows. I didn‘t catch on in time for I went
> >> further to ask
> >> >> if, "The Count of Monte Cristo" was having any second thoughts
> >> about it?
> >> >> Just as he buried his face in his hands a bellow came from
> >> next door...W
> >> >> ILLARRRRD! Get your slack little ***  in here. OH, OH! RSM Cox had
> >> >> heard the
> >> >> whole thing. The DSM just raised his hands upward and pursed
> >> his lips in a
> >> >> sympathetic grin. For about the next ten or fifeteen minutes I was most
> >> >> spectacularly reamed out and had the riot act read to me. During
> >> >> all this he
> >> >> was so mad he was smirking and trembling with rage at the same
> >> >> time. I have
> >> >> other stories about Danny sure to cause many smiles. One thought
> >> >> however is,
> >> >> CWO Danny Cox was a good man, patriotic, loyal, and a real
> >> >> "Regimental Joe."
> >> >> I‘m sure the time I had around him helped make me a better soldier.
> >> >>
> >> >> Pro Patria
> >> >>
> >> >> Dave Willard
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >> Michael O‘Leary
> >>
> >> Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
> >>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> >>
> >> Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
> >> Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> message body.
> >>
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >
>
> Michael O‘Leary
>
> Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
>
> Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
> Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

